# 90 Degree Laser Pointer



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

can anyone point me (excuse the pun) towards a laser pointer that will throw a spot at 90 degrees to a plane.

for example; i sit the rig on a flat surface (level for example) and it projects the laser straight up (ie normal to the surface)

it would be used to locate a point at right angles to a plane (the distance isnt so critical) but i am on a very tight budget so even a bog standard laser pointer in a clamp/jig of some form would be good. the surface will almost never be level and the unit will have to be easily handheld.

failing a point, a line would be fine as rotation the locate the spot would also be acceptable.

as ever any help mucho appreciated.

anyone that could build me something decent would get paid (obviously).

or perhaps you have something that does this already and want to sell it to me :big_boss:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well they use something similar on suspended ceilings, of which i have done quite a few, it helps get the ceiling height perfectly level

Basically you bolt the laser with it's spinning rotating head to the wall and it casts a horizontal line across the whole room which you can then measure and use, the laser is self levelling so is always exactly 90 degress, they used to be extremely expensive but nowadays they can be bought for around Â£150, Hope that helps


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't know if this is of any use, but it's a tiling laser used by tilers to set out.....erm....tiles. From the jungle river site. Â£55. Scroll down the page a bit to see a hapless DIYer laying his tiles out to diagonal perfection! :lol: There are some more items at the bottom of the page which may be of use.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> can anyone point me (excuse the pun) towards a laser pointer that will throw a spot at 90 degrees to a plane.
> 
> for example; i sit the rig on a flat surface (level for example) and it projects the laser straight up (ie normal to the surface)
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggestions but not quite what i am after.

think more like standing a laser pen up on its end on a table so that you get point directly over head on the ceiling.

what are they teaching in schools these days :tongue2:  :lol: msl:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In that case, get a laser pen and sellotape a spirit level to it........ msl: :lol:.......and I left school over 40 years ago!

.....actually that's not such a dumb idea....get a rigid set square of the type that roofers use..ie a rigid aluminium triangle, and bind a laser pen to the upright edge...something like this...even cheaper Â£3......that'll be Â£50 for the idea.!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It depends if the plane is vertical or horizontal which i don't think was mentioned......... :tongue2:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> In that case, get a laser pen and sellotape a spirit level to it........ msl: :lol:.......and I left school over 40 years ago!
> 
> .....actually that's not such a dumb idea....get a rigid set square of the type that roofers use..ie a rigid aluminium triangle, and bind a laser pen to the upright edge...something like this...even cheaper Â£3......that'll be Â£50 for the idea.!


as it happens that is what i will be doing as a temp work around next week - cheapo laser-pen and an old joiners square "avec araldite" but really i could do with something smaller and a bit more professional looking



harryblakes7 said:


> It depends if the plane is vertical or horizontal which i don't think was mentioned......... :tongue2:


" the surface will almost never be level" so :acute: to you !

as ever, thanks guys, and please take the comments in the spirit in which they are meant :tease:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and than i found this, and it looks like i got the last one....

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=166814


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

All comments definitely taken in with spirit! :wine: :cheers:

Edit:......Definitely too much spirit it would seem....didn't see it had the laser built in the first time I looked....nice one....job done! (and you can do other angles as well.....and the tiling) :thumbsup:


----------

